# Donkey found



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

So we have had a donkey go missing for 5 months now, well today while bailing hay we found him. He looks horrible  I am doctoring him up now, and he will be staying down here at the house for a while. I am pretty sure the alpha male ran him off and would not let him come back.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Poor guy. Was he just out wandering or do you think someone had him? I hope he recovers ok. :hug:


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

:stars: good news.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor little guy! Hopefully you can nurse him back to health.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

can you keep him separated forever? Sounds like once you get him back in shape you might need to find him (or someone) another home. So glad you found him before he died.

Jan


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I am not sure. We own quite a bit of land as does are neighbors so there is really no telling where he has been. We gave him some penicillin. He seems to be doing ok. His ears and neck are tore up. I am guessing from fighting with predators shows he does not give up, 5 months all alone.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you have trouble catching him after that? That is just so sad. He is very darling.

Jan


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Jan, I think that I will try to find him a nice home once he back in shape. I have a neighbor who loves donkeys so I will check with her.He was not hard to catch had some sweet feed and you could tell he was wore out. He is a very sweet guy.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The pics made me want him. I don't want a donkey, fortunately you are not near me. I am so glad you found him. Poor thing.

Jan


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I am glad we found him also. Donkeys are great to have and are great protectors  not to mention how adorable they are.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a miracle you found him...congrats...Poor fellow.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You should keep us updated on his recovery process! I bet he's happy to be home...poor guy. :thumb:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> You should keep us updated on his recovery process! I bet he's happy to be home...poor guy. :thumb:


I sure will  he looks much happier already.


----------

